# Biggest 6 point you've seen!!!!



## adudeuknow (Oct 27, 2008)

this is by far the biggest 6 i have seen. north american whitetail. anyone remember seeing this one or seeing any other monster 6's???? if i remember correctly, it netted over 140


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Picture isn't showing up.


----------



## Lyncher68 (Mar 4, 2009)

works for me


----------



## adudeuknow (Oct 27, 2008)

this is a virginia deer....i do remember that for a fact


----------



## heavyfire99 (Feb 11, 2003)

a friend of mine killed a 6 point a few years back with a shotgun that grossed 146.


----------



## stonecoldkiller (Nov 5, 2010)

I think the Mendota area out side of Abingdon Va? I remember the deer as well my boss at work knows the guy who killed it. Cant git a hold of him to find out his name right now.


----------



## JonathanGlass (Mar 1, 2009)

it's an 8, see the kickers....


----------



## adudeuknow (Oct 27, 2008)

JonathanGlass said:


> it's an 8, see the kickers....


yeah...technically.....i call it a 6. those kickers do nothing but take away score.


----------



## adudeuknow (Oct 27, 2008)

what gets me is that in some parts of the state where there are 4 point to a side restrictions you wouldn't be able to shoot this monster. it would be tough to positively identify those stickers if it was your first time seeing this pig.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

thats a big ol 6 for sure


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

I've got a pic of the current world record 6 somewhere.....if I recall it scored around 152. Big 6's are certainly pretty darn cool!


----------



## Buckhorn70 (Dec 5, 2004)

The guy is a good friend of mine. I am going to hunt with him this weekend. Here is another pic of the buck with the rack out of his skull. He killed another monster 6 in the same area 3 years later(see pic). The deer was killed in central VA and his name is Nick Nixon.


----------



## adudeuknow (Oct 27, 2008)

must be a virginia thing...that is crazy it only took like 10 minutes for a friend of his to read this post. that's stinkin awesome!!!


----------



## Buckhorn70 (Dec 5, 2004)

I do not remember exactly what they scored....but I think first one grossed in the upper 140's and the second one grossed in the mid 140's. They both made P&Y and netted in the high 120's or low 130's.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

there was a 6 on here from PA this year scored 153


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I would love to whack a giant 6. Someday...maybe...


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

Man o man those are some really nice 6's. I HAD to pass on a really nice 6 pointer a week ago and believe me "IT SUCKED!!" Missouri has the antler restriction that requires a buck to have at least 4 points on one side. He would've gone on the wall if I could've taken him!


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

There is a bigger one on cuddeback's website right now. A LOT bigger.

Here is the link:
http://www.cuddeback.com/Photo_of_the_week/photo_of_the_week.html
Click on the one by Alex DeWitt.


----------



## jclaws1 (Mar 13, 2010)

the largest i have ever seen is at cabellas in kansas city right above the hunting packs scored like 156


----------



## jvanhees (Dec 17, 2006)

wow real nice 6's


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

Here's a nice one..

http://www.vaguideservice.com/6-point-buck-story.php


----------



## trebor69 (Jul 31, 2005)

the day is coming.... someone is going to get a B&C six pointer

I cant believe none of the deer farms have produced one yet. Maybe they have but I havent seen it

Man I swear it seems like I can remember an issue of NAW many years ago had an article with a six from Ohio that grossed well into the 160s.


----------



## nova bowhunter (Jul 17, 2003)

cityhunter346 said:


> Here's a nice one..
> 
> http://www.vaguideservice.com/6-point-buck-story.php


that 6 pt is scored with the virginia scoring system. the va scoring system gives higher scores than b&c or p&Y


----------



## Rob D (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Thats the biggest ^ I've ever seen.


----------



## buckslayer1210 (Sep 20, 2010)

Whack/Stack said:


> There is a bigger one on cuddeback's website right now. A LOT bigger.
> 
> Here is the link:
> http://www.cuddeback.com/Photo_of_the_week/photo_of_the_week.html
> Click on the one by Alex DeWitt.



Dear God....that thing is beyond big.......


----------



## AJVarchery (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah, there was a giant 6 taken around SE Wisconsin a few years back that grossed 156 and netted like 152 i believe. Either way, this dude is a Giant!


----------



## quickz (Oct 18, 2006)

Here is one running behind my house, looks like maybe 140ish. Biggest ive seen in person!!!!


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

This is the biggest one I have seen personally. Probably my favorite bowkill, scored 111"


----------



## OhioBowhunter78 (Sep 25, 2006)

I got one that scored about 115 as a 6 Would have been a P&Y 8 if it had.


----------



## Doe Management (Mar 30, 2009)

Heres my big 6. Also from virginia


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

Those are some nice bucks.


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

adudeuknow said:


> this is a virginia deer....i do remember that for a fact


 you are correct, a VA deer, and the guy doesn't have just one giant six, but two from the same property if memory serves. Central VA


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Wow those are some big 6's.....


----------



## flopduster (Nov 3, 2009)

Just got back from illinois, outfitter had pics of 140" six pointer he wanted me to hunt. Freaking huge with no brow tines. I told him I didn't come to illinois to hunt a six point, would rather hunt a different deer cause I would prolly shoot him if I saw him.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

The biggest one I have seen in the woods would be around 120". I scored one for a guy in Illinois that would net about 134


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

The largest 6 point I've ever seen walked by this past weekend.... Friday, opening day of firearm season! I've never seen a 6 like 'em.... he was heavy, tall 12" G2's and atleast 22"-23" inside. He came in at a trot and passed our stand at only 35 yards but when I bleated to stop he took a couple more steps and stopped behind a tree.... my 10 year old Son didn't have a clear shot at his shoulder and didn't pull the trigger, when the buck took off again he never gave us another shot op through the brush! Soooooo close!


----------



## vabownut (May 26, 2002)

Here's mine also from va. Actually hunted one for a few years that was killed by a gun hunter that scored in140s.


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

http://www.greatplainsgameandfish.com/hunting/whitetail-deer-hunting/gp_aa071303a/#close Better checkagain guys....163 net


----------



## vabownut (May 26, 2002)

Though it is a 6 still not what I would consider a true 6 point . Though one helluva deer none the less


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

Could you imagine what it would score if it had just 4 more points!!! Huge!!


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

love these big 6 point threads and the ones on here are most likely the biggest ones iv'e seen.
taking one of those would be a dream come true very very special deer!


----------



## fiveohrsp (Dec 24, 2008)

this one grosses 118, and there is one running around a buddys property that will definately go P&Y. 3 people have missed it numerous times with loud crossbows


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Wow those are some giant sixes!


----------



## flopduster (Nov 3, 2009)

My SC sixer


----------



## SplashOfPee (Aug 4, 2009)

These deer are giants. Do you gys think that they are old or just dont have the genetics to get 10 points?
obviously they are healthy .....


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

vabownut said:


> Though it is a 6 still not what I would consider a true 6 point . Though one helluva deer none the less


What would you consider a "true" six?


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Virginia is the land of giant six pointers. I've killed 2 six pointers that gross right around 100" My uncle has killed 2 that gross near 125" and his neighbor killed one in 2007 that netted 142" all within a 2 mile radius of each other. I think it won the VA Deer Classic for the six pointers that year. I guy in PA shot a monster this year as well.


----------



## timberjak (Jan 22, 2010)

I would love to see a big six like that one. Cool to see


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

*Not HUGE but pretty big.*

This one came from Ohio.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Here is the one from PA this season


----------



## adudeuknow (Oct 27, 2008)

i'm glad this thread has been such a big hit.......some monster 6's......i absolutely love them/ hope i can take one some day!


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

Not as big as those giants, but heres my big 6 from this season.


----------



## vabownut (May 26, 2002)

Matt Musto said:


> What would you consider a "true" six?


Brow tine and a fork. Easier for them to score high when they are basically a 8 without brows .


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

my big heavy hunted public land 6, central pa


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

I have a 142" net 6 and a 123" and change net six. Both killed several miles apart the same year. Never seen one i would shoot since. They are awesome trophies.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

not a whitetail but we killed this one a couple years back on our place in idaho. 36.5 spread on a slick 6


----------



## G20 (Jan 31, 2008)

Nothing compard to ones posted but here is my AL publc land 6 pt i shot a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Knot Tellin (Aug 4, 2010)

My neighbor shot a 6 pt 2 weeks ago that was 19" wide. It was missing the brow tines. It doesn't have the mass that these do but it was probably a 3.5 year old deer with good tine length and long beams. Not to bad for northern Michigan. Poor genetics IMO I am glad he shot it.


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

awesome buck


----------



## pops423 (Aug 9, 2006)

Here is one I had to pass up because of AR in Western PA. I'm in a 4 pts on a side area....
Damn shame too because he was hit by a car later on that fall.


----------



## trophy hunter (Nov 14, 2006)

this is the one i have been after..


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

vabownut said:


> Brow tine and a fork. Easier for them to score high when they are basically a 8 without brows .


I agree. What buck were you refering too?


----------



## vabownut (May 26, 2002)

Someone posted a link to one


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

This one qualifies..I think.:teeth:


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

Holy crap that is a huge six


----------



## dlhotka (Nov 18, 2007)

That is huge. My buddies were after one this Fall but not that big.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

here is another one i just happened to come across


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

and another


----------



## adudeuknow (Oct 27, 2008)

pops423 said:


> Here is one I had to pass up because of AR in Western PA. I'm in a 4 pts on a side area....
> Damn shame too because he was hit by a car later on that fall.


i think i've seen that buck.....i hunt all over out your way!


----------



## bowhoist2 (Dec 17, 2009)

That's a huge deer, wish I could see something like that.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

that last buck i posted measures 158 2/8" gross and 155 4/8" net Pope and Young


----------



## Deerman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

A 150" net true 6 point is one of my ultimate goals in hunting.


----------



## silentassassin (Jan 22, 2010)

I saw one back in the early 90's. It was killed in the MS river bottoms, by our team doctor, that grossed low 50's. AMAZING mass!!


----------



## dbowling (Jan 14, 2004)

Was hunting on my neighbors property last year with my recurve and had a 6 point that was at least 26 maybe 27 in. wide w/bases like coke cans, big old-huge deer at 7 yds and I passed him up because he said he preferred only 140 or better deer be shot... after I told him about him he told me I should of shot him, never seen him again.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

vftcandy said:


> This one qualifies..I think.:teeth:


is that the one from pa this year? nets somehting like 150 as a clean 6 point not to mention it field dressed at 250 lbs i heard.:jaw:


----------



## jclaws1 (Mar 13, 2010)

vftcandy said:


> This one qualifies..I think.:teeth:


this one and the 1 matt musto has up look like the same deer and hunter.


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

dont remember where it came from but i saved the pic


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

This is the biggest 6 ive seen while hunting and the only 6 I have killed(If you count it as a six that is, since it has a sticker point on his right g2)..He's a main frame 6 anyways.
I killed him the first week of November,10 yards broadside.30 yard recovery. 197 pounds field dressed








Sorry about the crapy picture,its the only one I have on my computer right now.


----------



## noluckalaskan (Aug 18, 2010)

the first pope and young deer taken in southern indiana was a six point


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

jclaws1 said:


> this one and the 1 matt musto has up look like the same deer and hunter.


Same buck.


----------



## WisconsinTed (Nov 17, 2009)

here is the buck and mount of the huge six i shot last fall. 18.5 inside, mass where the three points come together on right side is palmated like a moose. hard to see in these pictures.


----------



## chrispy734 (Oct 29, 2004)

Here's a 6 i shot in Vermont a few years back. 6 "the hard way" as we like to call it, seeming he doesn't have any brows


----------



## flopduster (Nov 3, 2009)

here's another, scroll down and look on the right side at the full body mount
http://www.illinois-hunting.com/


----------



## pops423 (Aug 9, 2006)

adudeuknow said:


> i think i've seen that buck.....i hunt all over out your way!


He was a true stud of a buck. HUGE body, just couldn't put a 4th point on him.

Send me a PM, where do you hunt at around my area??


----------



## goochland nativ (Jul 16, 2012)

the record six was killed on my land in Goochland County at the Fluvanna County line . We had a black bear visit over the weekend , between 350 and 400 lbs, he was raiding the peach tree. Plenty of nice bucks around.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Some giant 6 pts in here!


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

There are some giant six's in here! Bad thing is those big six's wouldn't be legal in most of Missouri!! Antler Restrictions..


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

this is a small 6 compared to some of the deer in this thread but I like him.. mty first bow Buck


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

I had a bunch of guys at the neighboring deer camp going thinking i found this shed up on the game lands off a monster 6..... its a little moose shed (shhhhh don't tell)


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

I love big 6 point bucks!

Nic pics everyone.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

TauntoHawk said:


> I had a bunch of guys at the neighboring deer camp going thinking i found this shed up on the game lands off a monster 6..... its a little moose shed (shhhhh don't tell)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1412651


ha awesome


----------



## bornagain (Mar 24, 2005)

I missed one very similar to that one from the OP maybe even a little taller on the Eastern Shore of Maryland two years ago. Sick to my stomach, I shot over his back. Didn't see him last year.


----------



## RUTIN (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## 2robinhood (Dec 13, 2009)

2010 Ohio trip.


----------



## the reaper (Aug 13, 2006)

Not as big as many on here wow some monsters but this is a nice 6 I took new years eve . And the temp was 6 below lol


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

The biggest six-point I've seen but unfortunately I never saw him in season.
http://s29.photobucket.com/albums/c260/DVicari/?action=view&current=Big6.mp4


----------



## Wired To Hunt (Nov 20, 2009)

I certainly haven't seen one as big as many of these, but the buck I chased all of last year was a pretty dang good one. I called him "Six Shooter" and I think he woulda ended up in the 115"+ range. He was an awesome buck. Here's a link to some pics and video...

"Six Shooter" pics
"Six Shooter" video


----------



## dosse (Aug 20, 2007)

This is the biggest I have ever had pics of. I found him dead a year after these pics shed hunting, but looks like he died the same year I got the pics. just took me a while to stumble on him. I think as a clean six he grossed right at 125. 19 inch spread and 24 inch beams. I really wanted to kill him as I'm obsessed with wanting a big 6.


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

Only a 5 pointer so far but I think 'Twiggy' may turn into a decent 6 with some character in the next year or two.


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

Heres a big CT 6 ive been after for two years. should be 5.5 this season. Cant wait to see what he turns into!

2010









2011


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

That's an awesome 6


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

A buddy of mine killed this brute on our KS farm. He was a bully for sure. Think he was a little over 130"


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

stonecoldkiller said:


> I think the Mendota area out side of Abingdon Va? I remember the deer as well my boss at work knows the guy who killed it. Cant git a hold of him to find out his name right now.


Ive hunted an growed up the mendota area my whole 43 yrs and ive never heard about it. 


Sent across the ocean in a beer bottle


----------



## huntndeer (Apr 27, 2012)

this one is also from va, bowkill i rattled him in it was cool


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

It must be a va thing ive killed 3 big 6 all in va 1 scored 117, 1,111,and a 100 ish. 


Sent across the ocean in a beer bottle


----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

Really nice! I couldn't pass on that.


----------



## J-Meaux (Apr 11, 2010)

I passed on this 6 a few times last year. If he looks the same this year he is getting busted.


----------



## Bear23 (Nov 30, 2011)

That is a monster 6!


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

This is one i had last year but i never got a shot at


----------



## TRAVISTLM (Mar 7, 2009)

My best friend shot this buck in Kansas last year! Biggest 6 point I have ever seen!! I believe he went 138"


----------



## adudeuknow (Oct 27, 2008)

figured id dig this one up and see if anyone has anything new to add:


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

studs


----------



## 3spop (Aug 11, 2006)

I am currently trying to kill this fat boy. Hope for me or a buddy to have kill pics soon.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

There is something really cool about a monster six point. I would take a 140" six over a 160" ten any day of the week!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

How about a huge 5 point? I want this deer bad. he has a kicker off of his left brow tine which would be 6 points, but is a mainframe 5.


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

Here is my biggest 6. He has eluded me so far this season.


----------



## Boudreaux (May 23, 2005)

Here is a Video of 2 good 6pts



Thanks
Boswell


----------



## MeatSeakerX2 (Aug 5, 2012)

adudeuknow said:


> what gets me is that in some parts of the state where there are 4 point to a side restrictions you wouldn't be able to shoot this monster. it would be tough to positively identify those stickers if it was your first time seeing this pig.


Didnt think of that scenario... that would suck


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

This is a 7 point but gives you and idea what a big one would look like.


----------



## Barlow (Nov 17, 2008)

Here is one that hangs around my house....his bedding area is a laurel thicket that forms the border of my 8-acre lot. This picture was taken by a neighbor back in August and my home is probably 300 yards or so away. He is definitely on the hit list. My wife missed him last year at 30 yards while hunting out of a ground blind that I set up for her. We have a 150 acre farm that we mainly hunt at so i did not hunt for him much last year...but this year he has put on more size so he is a priorty. Hopefully he falls this year.


----------



## silverado08 (Jul 14, 2007)

You VA guys know how to grow them 6's .


----------



## adudeuknow (Oct 27, 2008)

very nice folks!!! i just love them big 6's!!!! i cant get enough....hahaha


----------



## InSaNiTy_cPx (Aug 22, 2012)

I have never got a six, but I have a spike on my camera with about 18" spikes on both sides. Straight up. Funniest thing I've ever seen. Hahaha

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slayinbucks24/7 (Sep 4, 2010)

here's a good south al 6pt. definitely on my hitlist this year


----------



## s72 (Jan 23, 2011)

Here is the big 6 I took with my bow a few years ago


----------



## jfarmer (Aug 31, 2012)

My 6 from 2 years ago. Also a VA deer.


----------



## BlCreekTaxdermy (Mar 8, 2011)

Here is a giant 6 point we mounted for a young hunter a few years ago. The young man was 14 years old at the time he shot it.
This 6 point officially scored 152 3/8 NET !!!
By the way it was killed here in Ohio.


----------



## adudeuknow (Oct 27, 2008)

holy cow....that Ohio 6 is a beast.


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

vftcandy said:


> This one qualifies..I think.:teeth:


What does this one score????????????


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

...


----------



## RyanBambach (Nov 17, 2011)

thought I would post a few pics of the buck that has eluded me for the past few years. Last year I thought he was starting to go down hill as I hadn't seen him for a few years but was a huge 6 point....turns out I was wrong and he is still growing but is still a 6 pointer. Pretty decent sized deer for this part of Ontario! I also attached a few pics of his sheds. He dropped them both of them early morning but could only find the one side before we got 4" of snow so I will have to wait for a thaw before going out searching for the other side. The last pic is of last years shed and this years (larger one at the back is this years and the one with the broken tip is last years). This years shed measures 48 3/8" and last years was a few inches smaller at 45 2/8".
Here are the pics


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I killed this one Nov 12th this year. He is the biggest six I have seen in my area. I know he isnt near as big as some of the others on here but I was super happy to get him!


----------



## Bigbuck37 (Oct 29, 2012)

wow


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

Here is the one I killed on 11/1. Definitely not as big as some of these but I was super happy to take him


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

Only a 2.5 year old but my biggest six


----------



## Bigbuckdan (Sep 7, 2010)

LXhuntinPA said:


> Only a 2.5 year old but my biggest six


Thats big 2.5 year old PA deer man you sure he was just 2.5? He looks 3.5 to me.....


----------



## Broadhead33 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bigbuckdan said:


> Thats big 2.5 year old PA deer man you sure he was just 2.5? He looks 3.5 to me.....


"Not from PA. Illegal in my part of the state. IL buck"

I asked him the same thing in a PM and this was the answer. I wasnt sure what part of the state he was in


----------



## kyhunter1997 (Jan 4, 2013)

Close enough too a 6 pointer....?


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

my big six from Ohio this yr.


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

Talkin points here, not overall score.


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

same buck as my earlier post. he has eluded me once again. he should be 5.5. three years of pictures.


















heres another OLD 6 i have velvet video for 4 years straight. i have his right side shed from last season. this year he grew a drop. he was 6.5. unfortunatley, he finally made a mistake and got shot.

















This buck is nicknamed CRAB. 3 years of pictures. should be 4.5 or 5.5. last season he was a 7


----------



## JBOGG (Jan 17, 2011)

This is one of my better deer from our North Georgia lease. The Taxidermist said he was 5 1/2 based on the jaw bone. There is a genetic component for sure as we have shot several big mature six points over the years on this property.


----------



## whitetailbowman (Dec 3, 2010)

That Ohio 6........just wow!


----------



## Swampguy2013 (Feb 7, 2013)

I killed a nice 6 in alabama


----------



## 50bowhunter (Aug 17, 2008)

Well at least VA is known for something. Another VA 6 I killed with the muzzleloader this past Nov.


----------



## njarcher17 (Jul 20, 2009)

Not mine but one my grandfather shot in Maine quite a few years ago, put a pretty typical NJ 8 next to him for size comparison. Pics don't do him justice though, the mass is incredible.


----------



## BiggA (Jun 20, 2008)

I'll never forget the time I saw the BIGGEST 6 PT EVER! Story goes something like this:

"Ya, I'm a deer hunter.
How do you do?
I got the deer huntin rep n tale for you.
I'm so excited, it's my favorite time of year.
I love to freeze my buns,
chasin trophy deer.
But don't clap your hands,
to the stompin of the feet,
because Yahey's like me, 
he can't keep a steady beat.
no, m mm,

I got the great big knife,
cause the hunting is my life.
It's my chance to drink beer and get away from the wife.
It's the boys night out,
acting stupidly,
say now, "baby, baby, don't you think maybe, how 'bout u n me, ya?
haha (get away!)(ow ow ow!)

Well we partied all night,
never made it to our bunks.
And I was sittin in the tree stand,
on the tree day, drunk.
Wind was blowin 45,
temp 30 below.
I was freezin to death,
then it started to snow.
So I got out from the tree stand,
start headin for the truck,
and thats when I seen it there,
the 6 POINTbuck.

Well, he was 8 foot tall,
weighed 12,000 pounds,
with every step there was a shake,
sh-shakin of the ground.
He was ruthaful, so beautiful.
Strutted right out of my dreams,
he was created by God,
just for outdoor magazines."


----------



## cterbow (Apr 4, 2010)

My father in law has what was the MI state record 6 point on the wall in his basement. Just a beautiful buck that i will check and see if i have a picture of it when i get home.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

A golden oldie and another Virginia 6 pt

24.5" inside spread, 227 lbs. Very heavy for a New Kent county deer.


----------



## jrhall (Sep 1, 2011)

128 3/8" 5.5 year old public land 6pt from north alabama


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a VHS hunt tape where there is a huge tall 6 pointer on it. 

Man I love freak's, I'd shoot any of these 6's in a heart beat.

We have a nice size 6 at the one farm. I have him in velvet on game cam. One of the hunters passed him in bow across the street. Probably should be taken out of the herd, he is 3 years old and appears to be in the high 110's . Not a breeder but still a cool buck


----------



## fivemartins (Nov 15, 2012)

jrhall said:


> 128 3/8" 5.5 year old public land 6pt from north alabama
> View attachment 1620475
> View attachment 1620477


Nice swamp buck!


----------



## jrhall (Sep 1, 2011)

Archery kill at that!


----------



## fivemartins (Nov 15, 2012)

*Bama six*

Was bull dozing trees on his way to a hot doe bedded directly under my tree; great memory! (2nd from left)


----------



## Bootlegger750 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Dec 1, 2010)

View attachment 1620922



PSE EVO 60 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## jbekus32 (Jan 19, 2008)

NJ 6 pt. hunted and had pics of this guy for a couple years...ended getting hit by a car.


----------



## dirtyq (Jul 23, 2009)

These two. I think they are about the same score but different character.


----------



## Movesfast (Dec 30, 2011)

Good job on the nice deer. But you Eastern guys cheat......those are forked horns where I come from. Typically we dont even talk about eye guards


----------



## fivemartins (Nov 15, 2012)

Deerhunter 28 said:


> View attachment 1620922
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## fivemartins (Nov 15, 2012)

dirtyq said:


> These two. I think they are about the same score but different character.


Nice!


----------



## buckjunkey (Mar 22, 2010)

Here is one from 2011. My two boys enjoying the moment.


----------



## southerndraw (Feb 14, 2007)

A friend of mine has a Net 147" perfect 6 point, it is one of the largest in the world, Iowa deer shot not to far from my house. It is a crazy deer because its brow tines curl up and are half way between the location of most brows and G2's. Awesome deer.


----------



## WKP - Todd (Apr 25, 2007)

This year I killed the biggest bodied 6 pointer I've personally ever seen on any deer. Rack wasn't much, but it's an 11 or 12 year old buck...


----------



## Triggins (Aug 30, 2012)

^^That.. is a pig! Wow!


----------



## Octoberjohn (Jan 15, 2012)

We found a big 3 point shed this week. Scores just under 50". I haven't ever actually seen the deer though.


----------



## cterbow (Apr 4, 2010)

*Was the Michigan State record 6pt*


----------



## Camp Creeker (Nov 11, 2012)

You are correct sir. That is the biggest.


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

WKP - Todd said:


> This year I killed the biggest bodied 6 pointer I've personally ever seen on any deer. Rack wasn't much, but it's an 11 or 12 year old buck...
> 
> View attachment 1621036



WOW that is a pig, I bet he was on his way down, did he have any teeth left ?


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

WKP - Todd said:


> This year I killed the biggest bodied 6 pointer I've personally ever seen on any deer. Rack wasn't much, but it's an 11 or 12 year old buck...
> 
> View attachment 1621036


HOLY CRAP!!! That thing is a TANK!!!


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

southerndraw said:


> A friend of mine has a Net 147" perfect 6 point, it is one of the largest in the world, Iowa deer shot not to far from my house. It is a crazy deer because its brow tines curl up and are half way between the location of most brows and G2's. Awesome deer.


anyway to get a picture of that deer ? man would love to see that bruiser, it must be awesome


----------



## msukicker85 (Jul 15, 2009)

Found these sheds a few weeks ago in ohio. Could be a seven could be a six. Still nothing compared to some of these other bucks.


----------



## flopduster (Nov 3, 2009)

Back to life!


----------



## dx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice. Hadn't seen some of the later entries in this old thread. Some dandy 6's for sure.


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

great bucks.


----------



## Victory357 (Oct 21, 2012)

Another big VA 6 pointer. I had this one come by my stand and couldn't get a shot. That was two years ago so he could technically still be alive, although I didn't see him last year.


----------



## Monsterbuck48 (Sep 26, 2010)

honestly id love to shoot a 140 class 6 point. great thread with great pics


----------



## dxtshoottokill (May 12, 2009)

In Missouri we have to let those walk (antler restriction) now isn't that a kick in the balls!


----------



## wvbowhunter. (Jan 20, 2013)

MY DREAM.. i live a big 6pt. heres the biggest one ive had on cams.. as far as we know he is still alive im hoping he shows up this year and is still a 6pt.


----------



## Tony Messina (Jan 11, 2014)

Not my deer but yet another big VA six killed in Central VA at my family hunt club. Nelson County.


----------



## wvbowhunter. (Jan 20, 2013)

i need to hunt in VA!!! thats crazy all these coming outta there


----------



## Vabaseball10 (Sep 24, 2011)

This is another Virginia 6 pointer, my 13 year old nephew shot it, he won the state 6 pt and under category for both the youth and all around 6 pt category, the website says it measured 142 5/16


----------



## MTSCMike (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Let's bring this thread back. This was my decent 6-point from a few years back shot the first week of December. That was one of my most memorable hunts as I shot a doe just 45 minutes before I shot him. After I shot him, he headed straight for a creek into a neighboring property. After meeting up with a couple guys from the neighboring property, they helped me look for him since I lost blood at the creek. He ended up running the creek for about 75 yards and tucked himself into a small patch of downed trees and this is how I finally found him.


----------



## jimsoucie (Jul 20, 2007)

i found a drop last year up here in NH that would have come from a 6 or 7 pointer i only found one side and cant hunt the land since my mother in law if i remember ill take a pic when i get home, but the mass on this thing is impressive


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Nightforce (Nov 7, 2009)

Here is a 6 point in velvet i got on video almost 2 years ago:


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Last years 6. I passed on him the year before. This year we haven't seen any of the 9 bucks we saw last year.


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

Just pulled a card last night and found a nice 6.


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

Here is a pretty good one.


----------



## SamPotter (Aug 31, 2012)

If you don't count the short G3s on the 9 point on the left, he still hits 140.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

View attachment 2775210

Here's a 5.


----------



## mundell88 (Nov 13, 2014)

Dad shot this big 6 last year during rifle season with his bow.


----------



## bluewatermafia (Aug 2, 2012)

I noticed a bunch of people mentioned Passin sixes because of "4 on one side" rules. You better believe if a big ole 4.5yr or older mature six like one of these walks by, I'm gunna take my chances!!


----------



## skippyturtle (Sep 21, 2012)

bluewatermafia said:


> I noticed a bunch of people mentioned Passin sixes because of "4 on one side" rules. You better believe if a big ole 4.5yr or older mature six like one of these walks by, I'm gunna take my chances!!


That would be poaching. I was filming a guy in Missouri and he has to pass a huge bodied 130 class 6 point because of the 4 point rule. The next day he shot a 162 inch though.


----------



## bltiger (Feb 7, 2006)

Couple over the past few years...


----------

